# Bad Boy Buggy



## Bruz (May 19, 2005)

Has anyone had experience with the Bad Boy Buggy? 

I had one delivered tonight for a Demo weekend and it seems to be a fine vehicle. This thing is totally silent....and I even climbed a concrete wall at my house with it....I had to do it since it was in their literature. I'm taking it to my Meriwether club this weekend to attempt to plow some plots with my Tuffline harrows......The "factory" doesn't seem to know what this thing can do.....so I'm going to put it through the ringer and see for myself.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 19, 2005)

Never even heard of them until today??  

Here is the link http://www.badboybuggies.com/index.html . Look pretty cool and sound great.  Did they talk about being able to plow with it?

Jim


----------



## carabrook (May 19, 2005)

No experience with that brand, who manufactures it? We have a Yamaha Rhino and it works great at plowing hauling or just going wherever you want. Whats the ground clearance on this buggy?


----------



## Bruz (May 19, 2005)

*Plowing*

They state that the BBB will run for 28 miles on a single charge....but that's not while pulling a harrow. The unit has 2 15 HP electric motors and 170 ft lbs of torque. The Polaris Ranger has 148 ft lbs...so it should be able to pull the harrows. The big question is how long will the charge last while under heavy load...that's what I'm going to find out. I am videotaping the food plot session for their web site....contact me if you want a copy. 

I tested this thing around my house last night and could not find anything that would stop it.

Wish me luck.


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 19, 2005)

that thing looks cool


----------



## specialk (May 19, 2005)

how much $$$$ will it set someone back????


----------



## Meriwether Mike (May 19, 2005)

Let us know how the demo goes. Looks like a nice ride.


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2005)

Replacing the batteries would worry me.  My boat eats them bad enough as it is.


----------



## Bruz (May 19, 2005)

*Batteries*

Randy,

The batteries cost $800.00 to replace and life expectancy is 5 years. I spent atleast $125.00 a year maintining my Polaris with oil, gas, filters etc.... So I think it would be about the same in the long run.

I just went up an incline on the property beside my house that my Polaris would not climb. This thing weighs so much (1600 lbs) that it climbed right up it. It started to wheelie and the rear platform acted as a wheelie bar. I'm still getting used to it but I think I like it.....a lot.


----------



## Bruz (May 19, 2005)

*Pictures*

Photo 2


----------



## Bow Only (May 20, 2005)

Yamaha Rhino is the way to go.  If silence is what you want, buy a silencer kit for it.  You'll be sorry if you don't get a Rhino when you go to replace those batteries.


----------



## Bruz (May 23, 2005)

*Food Plot Attempt*

I took the Demo unit from North Alabama SUV to my property in Meriwether County on Saturday as discussed. I wanted to start by pulling the Tuffline Harrows so that the unit was cold and at full charge. The torque was great and the BBB had no trouble plowing with the harrows......for about 20 minutes........then it shut down due to excessive heat. I gave it 15 minutes to cool down and tried again......this time it lasted about 15 minutes. I gave up on the food plots at that point and let the BBB spend about 2 hours cooling down.  I then put myself (300lbs) and my brother(280lbs) on the BBB and drove the property. It had no trouble traversing the creeks and mud holes around the property and never overheated again. I even loaded up about 400lbs of seed and fertilizer in the bed and still had no trouble.

Conclusion, I love the unit for riding around and general hauling but because of the heat issue plowing food plots is out of the question. Maybe they can investigate ways to decrease the heat build up with a cooling system? Anyway, I enjoyed the opportunity to try out the BBB but I need a unit that can plow my small wood plots and get me around the property.


----------



## jason308 (May 23, 2005)

Did you pull out of that hole or bury your bad boy?? (in picture)


----------



## Ruprect (May 31, 2005)

I am the dealer for the BBB in Georgia.  I would like to first thank Bruz for taking the time to evaluate the buggy.  I am new to working with BBB and have found that they are very accommodating to solving this issue.  Evaluations of several options are in the works now.  It has only shown up during this testing and has not been a problem under normal wear and tear, as stated by Bruz.  
I have had the buggy a few months and have been very pleased with it so far.  
Regarding other questions and comment in this thread:
1)  Cost is $8450 + shipping charges.  (metro Atl from Nachez, NS is around $350).  Includes everything except for winch (Ramsey 2500# @ $400 installed)
2)  Uses 8 Trojan T-145 marine batteries (Lescon charger included).  Life expectancy is around 4-5yrs (depends on usage)
3)  Silencers help with the noise, but they are still noisy and still emit fumes that make you smell like you've been hanging out at the BP station. BBB is quiet and clean.
4) + the BBB has excellent ground clearance, can carry 4 people and gear, and plenty of torque.

If anyone would like to test it out or have any questions,  you can reach me at 404-312-1903.  I am in Lawrenceville and can meet you somewhere or bring it to you.  You can also visit northalabamasuv.com or badboybuggies.com for more information.  

We will also be at the National Quails Unlimited Convention in Atlanta on July 28-30 and the BuckaRama on Aug 5-7th.

Thanks,

Russ


----------

